# Beeswax Alchemy?



## Mbalboa (Apr 21, 2014)

I have the book. I think it's pretty useful. There's not much info on wax processing, but it's loaded with recipes for different products. It's basically a cookbook for soap, candles, lotions, etc.


----------

